# Speeds



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

What kind of Download to device speeds is everyone seeing? 

On my iphone 4S i am only downloading about 5-6Mbps a sec(600k)

I dont believe it is my 2.4 network as laptops at a further distance do about 50-60Mbps...

Not sure if it is the iphone or what... Streaming is usually ok unless i get too far


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I honestly don't pay too much attention, but an hour SD recording seems to take around 5-10 minutes.. sometimes more if I'm watching something else while it's going? (usually I transfer while watching another show)


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

I guess that compares to me... a half hour HD show takes about 10 min


----------

